# 

## mateuszk0011

Witam . Mam pytanie do użytkowników domów z alarmami wewnątrz , jak i zewnątrz budynku . Jaki rodzaj alarmu lepiej się sprawdza ? Za zewnętrznym przemawia odstraszenie intruza zanim wejdzie do domu i możliwość bezproblemowego poruszania się po domu w nocy , bez potrzeby odłączania poszczególnych części alarmu . Za wewnętrznym cena . Jakie są wasze opinie na ten temat ?

----------


## mateuszk0011

Nikt nie używa alarmu zewnętrznego ?

----------


## lesz

zewnetrzny, by byl odporny na falszywe alarmy pewnie musialby kosztowac fortune i byc bardzo skomplikowany... 
albo bedzie wyl co chwila, jak ptaszek/kot/cokolwiek przeleci :/ 
(dla mnie zewnetrzny to jakies ambasady, tereny zamkniete/wojskowe/przemyslowe - mialby sens z monitoringiem + zywa ochrona 24h, wtedy ma to jakas skutecznosc dzialania)

wiec raczej nikt go z forumowiczow nie bedzie uzywac (chyba ze jest tu jakis instalator-eksperymentator, co lubi jak mu wyje co chwila  :smile:  )

lepiej zrobic typowy, z podzialem na strefy wejscia/sypialnie lub parter/pietro, na zewnatrz polecam silne swiatlo+czujka ruchu, odstrasza nieco zlodziejaszkow ogrodowych.
a jak ktos naprawde bedzie chcial wejsc, to i tak wejdzie - z alarmem czy bez.

----------


## Teleconnections

Wcale nie trzeba eksperymentować, wystarczy zainwestować w odpowiedni sprzęt + naprawdę doświadczonego instalatora i część fałszywych alarmów da się wyeliminować, ale przyznaje rację, też jestem zdania, że lepiej zaszaleć wewnątrz domu, aniżeli skupiać się na podwórzu, no chyba, że trzymamy tam jakieś skarby, bo zdarza się i tak. Krótko mówiąc, wszystko zależy od tego jaki mamy budżet, czasem lepiej dobrze uzbroić dom + rozważyć ewentualnie monitoring na zewnątrz niż kasłać grube tysiące na czujki zewnętrze, które Pan Henio z papierosem w buzi zamontuje 'na picuś glancuś', tak, że będą patrzyły w kosmos i słoneczko, albo oznajmiały wszystkim sąsiadom, że listonosz właśnie przeszedł przed bramą. Ale wszystko kwestią tego kto i jak je instaluje, nie twierdzę, że nie maja racji bytu.

----------


## Lonidos

Lepiej się skupić na wewnętrznym. Możliwości jest całkiem sporo, dzięki czemu uzyskuje się dużą funkcjonalność.

----------


## Intelior

Witam.
Najlepiej jest potraktować alarm wewnątrz domu jako podstawową instalację alarmową. To dom jest priorytetowym obszarem do zabezpieczenia.
Dobre zabezpieczenie nie musi obniżać komfortu użytkowania. Wystarczy zastosować ochronę obwodową aby swobodnie poruszać się w nocy po domu. Często czujniki wyważenia rolet(kontaktrony lub czujniki wibracyjne) uchronią nas przed wymianą elementów okna.
Co do alarmu zewnętrznego to musimy zadać sobie pytanie czy istnieje powód, dla którego  powinniśmy zabezpieczyć obszar wkoło domu - np. kosztowne mienie lub pewność, iż nikt obcy nie zaglądnie nam przez okno. Faktycznie alarm zewnętrzny jest droższy ale dobrze wykonany nie będzie nas budził w nocy i skutecznie zabezpieczy nasz ogród czy parking. Trzeba jednak liczyć się z kosztem jednego czujnika wynoszącym 400 - 500zł.

Wszystkie mity z uciążliwym alarmem zewnętrznym pochodzą ze źle wykonanych instalacji. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adwlodar

Do domu chyba najbardziej przystępne są systemy Satela. Dużo materiałów w sieci, łatwo uzyskać pomoc zarówno od serwisu jak i użytkowników. Na jakość chyba nikt ostatni nie narzeka.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

Może odgrzeję nieco ten temat  :smile: 
Dziwi mnie taki zapał do montowania (i oferowania) głównie alarmów *wewnętrznych*. Są one wygodne dla wykonawców, bo dla użytkowników  
- już nieco mniej  :sad: 
A dlaczego? Bo zadziałanie alarmu wewnętrznego wiąże się już z trwałymi uszkodzeniami (przez włamywacza) okna lub drzwi, a przy alarmie *zewnętrznym* występuje ten pozytywny skutek, że złodziej najczęściej wycofuje się *przed* dokonaniem takich uszkodzeń i zadziałanie alarmu jest sygnałem, że taka próba miała miejsce, co spowoduje większą czujność właścicieli danej nieruchomości lub najbliższych sąsiadów. 
Czujki można przecież tak rozmieścić, aby nikt nie uruchomił ich spoza ogrodzenia, tylko dopiero *PO* wejściu na teren posesji.
Są przecież podobno czujki odporne na psa lub kota (o ptakach nie wspominając).
Sam usiłuję (choć nie jestem elektronikiem) tak przerobić marketową lampę z czujnikiem ruchu, aby wraz z zapaleniem się światła zadziałał choćby taki sklepowy "bim-bom". Pytałem też o to tu na Forum, ale jakoś spośród wszystkich poważnych montażystów alarmów nikt poważnie mojego zapytania nie potraktował. A szkoda, bo sądzę, że dałoby się takie "coś" wykonać za stosunkowo niewielkie pieniądze.

----------


## Gusar

Odpornośc na psa lub kota polega na różnicach w polu widzenia czujki i zastosowaniu 2 obszarów (płaszczyzn) wykrywania.Dodatkowo regulacja PIR i można wyeliminować wszystkie mniejsze żyjątka. Mam działa i całe szczęście mój pies nie skacze wysoko bo powyżej metra czujki już łapia wieksze obiekty :big grin:

----------


## remx

Koty skaczą - wiem bo mam takowego. Ale wykonawca przyłożył się i fałszywych alarmów nie mam.
Co do alarmu zewnętrznego to nie jestem przekonany. Zbych  pisał, że czujki będą się wzbudzały.
Ale mam wyprowadzone parę kabelków na zewnątrz na wszelki wypadek - kto wie może kiedyś się skuszę.

----------


## hal9

Jest dużo fałszywych alarmów, od czujek wewnętrznych,  związanych z podstawowymi błędami popełnionymi już na etapie kładzenia przewodów. To co dopiero będzie się działo przy czujkach zewnętrznych.

----------


## Centrum Zabezpieczeń

Kładzenie przewodu nie ma nic do fałszywych alarmów zwłaszcza w środku pomieszczeń. Chyba że uszkodzisz [przewód. Liczy się to czy dobrze został dobrany czujnik do właściwego pomieszczenia np inny do kotłowni czy garażu (dualny)  a inny do gabinetu czy sypialni. Ale to chyba jasne.
Jeśli chodzi o czujniki zew. montuję dużo i chyba coś o tym wiem najbardziej pracochłonne jest ustawienie czujnika aby mu nic nie przeszkadzało a jednocześnie odpowiednio działało . Co do  sprzętu montuję przede wszystkim VX402 montowany na wysokości 125cm ale słyszałem ostatnio od znajomych że lepszą cenę ma paradox i też nieźle widz ale on musi być montowany wyżej. Może to coś komuś pomoże albo rozjaśni . W razie pytań podpowiem. :yes: http://centrumzabezpieczen.net/

----------


## hal9

Przekręciłeś moją wypowiedź
Napisałem o błędach popełnianych już na etapie kładzenia przewodów. Ten etap jest zdeterminowany także lokalizacją i ilością czujek. Chyba nie muszę dalej uzasadniać.
W wyborze czujek znaczenie ma nie tylko czy to jest kotłownia czy pokój - przykro mi.
Tak na marginesie odnośnie stwierdzenia które niesłusznie mi przypisałeś - w środowisku przemysłowym, gdzie jest dużo zakłóceń i przewody idą na dużych odległościach samo "literalnie traktowane" kładzenie przewodów także ma znaczenie.

----------


## Rotan

> Przekręciłeś moją wypowiedź
> Napisałem o błędach popełnianych już na etapie kładzenia przewodów. Ten etap jest zdeterminowany także lokalizacją i ilością czujek. Chyba nie muszę dalej uzasadniać.
> W wyborze czujek znaczenie ma nie tylko czy to jest kotłownia czy pokój - przykro mi.
> Tak na marginesie odnośnie stwierdzenia które niesłusznie mi przypisałeś - w środowisku przemysłowym, gdzie jest dużo zakłóceń i przewody idą na dużych odległościach samo "literalnie traktowane" kładzenie przewodów także ma znaczenie.


Sorry za off top. Hal9 jak tam Twoje sprawy z M.P.?
Udało Ci się coś popchnąć do przodu?

----------


## EZS

Teoretyzują wszyscy... A wystarczy jakąś czujkę (zwykłą, wewnętrzną zamocować na zewnątrz i sprawdzic te fałszywe alarmy). Nawiasem mówiąc u mnie jest czujka na zewnątrz. Od 5 lat. Taka zwykła, wewnętrzna  :wink:  Działa dobrze  :smile:

----------


## hal9

> Teoretyzują wszyscy... A wystarczy jakąś czujkę (zwykłą, wewnętrzną zamocować na zewnątrz i sprawdzic te fałszywe alarmy). Nawiasem mówiąc u mnie jest czujka na zewnątrz. Od 5 lat. Taka zwykła, wewnętrzna  Działa dobrze


Czujki wewnętrzne, oprócz innych różnic, mają odmienne algorytmy wykrywania ruchu i eliminacji fałszywych alarmów.
Rozumiem, że nie masz fałszywych alarmów, sprawdź tylko czy ciągle jeszcze sygnalizuje wykrycie rzeczywistego ruchu

----------


## EZS

> Czujki wewnętrzne, oprócz innych różnic, mają odmienne algorytmy wykrywania ruchu i eliminacji fałszywych alarmów.
> Rozumiem, że nie masz fałszywych alarmów, sprawdź tylko czy ciągle jeszcze sygnalizuje wykrycie rzeczywistego ruchu


sprawdzam  :smile: 
sami montowaliśmy alarm, więc był czas i na liczne próby i na przemyślenia  :wink: 
Fałszywe alarmy zdarzyły się z 6-7 razy na 5 lat. Przy bardzo silnym wietrze przez bluszcz  :sad:

----------


## hal9

Hmmm
A co to za czujki?
Może masz mur z pełnej cegły? Może ten bluszcz robi za mur?

----------


## EZS

rodzaju systemu to ci raczej tu nie podam  :smile: , czujka ruchu, bezprzewodowa. Podłączona tak na próbę i dla zabawy a okazała się bardzo pozyteczna. Bluszcz rosnie sobie "na obiekcie monitorowanym" i przycinany nie stwarza problemu ale jak zapomnę przyciąć i wieje silny wiatr to wzbudza czujkę. Rusza sie jej przed "oczami" a pędy ma grube. Po przycięciu problem znika. Ptaszki, kotki i inne ogrodowe zwierza nie stanowią problemu. Dziwne jest coś innego - byłam przekonana, że taka czujka padnie po pierwszej zimie, choć pod daszkiem jest zamocowana, ale mróz no i "w ogóle" a ona nie pada i ma się dobrze. Wniosek stąd, ze znacznie droższe czujki zewnętrzne różnią się tylko szczelnością a to załatwia daszek. reszta to propaganda  :wink:

----------


## hal9

Dziękuję za odpowiedź
Skoro nie wykrywa ci ptaszków, kotów etc to sprawdź czy nie masz zmatowionej od słońca soczewki - to blokuje wykrywanie podczerwieni. Chyba że ten daszek jakiś spory dach po prostu
Sama ujemna temperatura to może nie problem, gorzej jak się szybko ochłodzi i soczewka pokrywa się wilgocią.
Ja bym nie skreślał czujek zewnętrznych

A jednak jakieś fałszywe alarmy masz.

----------


## EZS

To jest tak - jakbym miała jedynie czujki na zewnątrz, to pewnie dałabym te zewnętrzne. U nas ta czujka stanowi dopełnienie całości, jak niespodzianie padnie, to oprócz fałszywego alarmu nie ma to innych konsekwencji. Fałszywe alarmy mogę spokojnie mieć dwa w miesiącu - to tylko poprawia czujność firmy ochroniarskiej  :wink:  Napisałam to raczej jako ciekawostkę, pisano dużo o ptaszkach, wzbudzeniach, wątpliwościach. Też je mieliśmy, ale montując alarm samemu ma się więcej czasu na różne pomysły i testowanie nietypowych rozwiązań  :wink: 
A czujka działa, niedawno sama się o tym przekonałam przez zapomnienie   :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Dziwne jest coś innego - byłam przekonana, że taka czujka padnie po pierwszej zimie,


Ja mam w nieogrzewanym warsztacie taki drzwiowy "alarmik" na bateryjkę
-pastylkę za kilkanaście "zeta". Straszono mnie, że po pierwszej zimie ta "pastylka" gdy mróz puści, po prostu "wypłynie" i zniszczy elektronikę. Okazało się, że ta "chińszczyzna" działa już drugą (ostrą) zimę i nadal ma się dobrze  :big grin:

----------


## hal9

Z elektroniką nie jest źle - radia samochodowe jakoś wytrzymują mrozy, czasem siarczyste

----------


## dżodar

Powiedzcie proszę czy są zewnętrzne czujki , które można montować na wysokości 3 - 4 m ? Może to nielogiczne ale "a nóż " się znajdą...
I czy są czujki działające na 2 przeciwne kierunki ?

----------

